# Best dog food?



## JCJ124 (Apr 8, 2013)

My cockapoo just turned 1 last Saturday and I am researching what dog food to switch him too since he doesn't need puppy food anymore. He is a puppy who has needed to have his anal glands expressed quite frequently and our vet has said to put metamucil in his food - he won't eat it when we do that. Has anyone else experience this with your puppy/adult dog and found a good dry adult dog food that works to help in the "poop" department? Thanks!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry you have not had a reply yet, I use Barking Heads but that is in the uk, I know there have been a few threads regarding food from over the pond so I'm sure someone will recommend something for you soon.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there!
I dont feed lady on a dry kibble, Lady is fed on a food called Deli Fresh, she had bouts of colitis before going on this food, and it is the only one that has been able to keep her tummy consistent. 
We had tried other foods that were great foods, but my picky princess wasnt too in love with them, she would eat, but enough to live, not enought to thrive, the dry foods were just not for her. 

that being said, alot of people are very happy using Orijen, it is made in Canada, and is a high protein food. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Hi there!
> I dont feed lady on a dry kibble, Lady is fed on a food called Deli Fresh, she had bouts of colitis before going on this food, and it is the only one that has been able to keep her tummy consistent.
> We had tried other foods that were great foods, but my picky princess wasnt too in love with them, she would eat, but enough to live, not enought to thrive, the dry foods were just not for her.
> 
> ...


My dogs had tummy issues and very soft poo until I put them on a mix of Orijen and live free (by dogs well) . The puppy eats just the live free cause Orijen seems to be to rich for little puppies. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

My Molly had no issues with food until I fed her Acana. I read that foods with grains etc were bad for her but in her case foods that contain high proteins caused her to have a bladder stone. She is now on Urinary S/O the stone passed yesterday after it had been there since December 24th The vet today said she can't be on a raw diet cause it's too much protein for her and no more Acana so we will have to figure out a new food for her! She will be on the Urinary S/O for another month and then we can figure out what she can eat.

I wanted the "best food" for her so went with a high quality protein food but it didn't work out! The vet I saw today doesn't promote any food as they don't sell it at that big hospital. She said that high protein diets are a "trend" and in her opinion not good for dogs. She said that a good AAFCO food is better! Foods that have been around for a long time like Science diet and Royal Canin are good and have been checked others have not! I felt so bad cause Acana seemed ideal ..made in Canada, high protein etc..anyhow she compared this to the Atkins diet in people. Some people can do high protein no problem and others would get kidney problems etc...Made me cry cause I felt like I caused this

Molly can never be on raw food or super high protein food. So have to find an in between. She escaped surgery this time so I never want her to go through this again for sure! She said that in the past two years that kidney disease has elevated among dogs because of high protein diets. I was so sad to hear this cause I did research online before feeding her  

For Molly she said this would be a good food I never heard of it http://www.raynecanada.ca/


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's currently on a combo of fish 4 dogs and Lily's kitchen chicken and veg bake dry food. Fish 4 dogs on its own was what was making him sick. Since I've cut the amount, no puking! My old girl Steffi was on hills science plan for 16 years and Thrived on it! Tempted to try jasper back on it now molly has had such an bad experience. Will see how he gets on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper's currently on a combo of fish 4 dogs and Lily's kitchen chicken and veg bake dry food. Fish 4 dogs on its own was what was making him sick. Since I've cut the amount, no puking! My old girl Steffi was on hills science plan for 16 years and Thrived on it! Tempted to try jasper back on it now molly has had such an bad experience. Will see how he gets on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm sure the foods you are using are fine. Acana gets 5 stars but for her it's not a good food and if I kept her on it she would get more stones. The goal for me is to try and avoid them at all costs.  Don't want to go through that again! Something to do with the way her body breaks down proteins. I know people that feed their dogs cheap foods and the dogs are healthy and live long lives. I guess it all depends on the dog


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Strange why your vet wouldn't suggest pumpkin. So I feed my two Orijen. But I also supplement with various fruits (also makes me fruit instead of junk) and that adds fiber to their diets too. But pumpkin is the miracle food in my book. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I'm sure the foods you are using are fine. Acana gets 5 stars but for her it's not a good food and if I kept her on it she would get more stones. The goal for me is to try and avoid them at all costs.  Don't want to go through that again! Something to do with the way her body breaks down proteins. I know people that feed their dogs cheap foods and the dogs are healthy and live long lives. I guess it all depends on the dog


I agree, best to go with what suits them. I thought fish4dogs was great for jasper as his coat was so glossy but since found it was also making him sick. I moderation it's fine though, I suppose it's all about the right balance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

